# The video from the hudge storm.



## 4x4Farmer

Heres a little video from the last 2 days. It was a pretty sad storm considering we where suppose to get up to 8 inches and we only got 4. Oh well, better then nothing. Sorry its got the same music from the first video, buts its the only music file that I can get to work with the movie maker program for some reason. So get ready for some more harsh equipment abuse in this high quality video!!

http://media.putfile.com/push3


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Looks a little rough pushing in scoop, that deep,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unless you guys are plowing by the hour, you really need to get some pusher boxes. You are losing an immense amount of productivity by just using the loader\backhoe buckets. 

Nice video.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

it aint hard on nothing, what do you think where gonna pussyfoot around with the pickups in light snow?? screw that, use em in all conditions. You cant always windrow snow, sometimes you have to push it to a certin area


----------



## 4x4Farmer

well mark, you go ahead mail me the money to put pushers on all our rigs and I'll gladly do it. Yes I would like to get one for one of the wheel loaders, but alot of our lots have cars in them all the time, and a bunch of restraunts, so a pusher wouldent work in over half of our accounts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You already have the expensive part, the loader. 

A ProTech at $5K will pay for itself in a years time under normal circumstances. As for the lots with cars, they make them in different sizes for that reason. 

Many of our customers are 24 hours a day, a 16' will do just fine in them. Good productivity and the ability to manuever.

Don't have to get pissy either, just giving an opinion based on pusher usage for 8 seasons now. You need to loosen up a little and not get so defensive.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

i love watching your videos!!! looks like you guys have a blast plowing!!!! 

what do you use to edit the videos and also what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Im not getting pissy, I know that one pusher would help us out greatly, but even with the cars in the lots, we still scrape between cars, and theres only about 8 feet between them. Like I said, I would love to get a 16' protech to put on the 930, but i guess im not the guy with the money, so its not up to me. I guess i just get worked up, becasue I got so much **** about the first video.


----------



## loyboy

Awsome video. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## SuperDutyFisher

What, you tryin' to build a mountain with the loader! Glad your enjoying the whites stuff unlike many of us who Don't Got None.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I use windows movie maker to edit the videos. The camra is a sony cyber shot ditgital camera. I dont think I have hardly taken any pictures with it. I figured out with the memory chip in it I could take 30min of video on it, so every time we are out plowing I take video instead of pictures.


----------



## bowtie_guy

THAT WAS MINT!!!! Hope you get alot more snow. I really enjoy watching your vids.


----------



## bosshogg

Yes we are getting paid by the hour so we don't need a pusher. Do the math the longer your pushing the more money I make seems to make sense to me. That's just how we get-R- done.


----------



## ClaytonR

*nice*

nice video...but remember you do not need to have music...hearing background noise and your comments are cool too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bosshogg;378525 said:


> Yes we are getting paid by the hour so we don't need a pusher. Do the math the longer your pushing the more money I make seems to make sense to me. That's just how we get-R- done.


I understand, that's why I stated it the way I did. However, you'll never make more than your hourly rate.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Lets hope there right this time!

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY MORNING THROUGH
FRIDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND FORKS HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY MORNING THROUGH
FRIDAY AFTERNOON.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD FROM WEST TO EAST ACROSS THE AREA
EARLY ON WEDNESDAY MORNING. BEFORE TAPERING OFF LATE ON FRIDAY
SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 10 TO 18 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## bosshogg

Mark Oomkes;378541 said:


> I understand, that's why I stated it the way I did. However, you'll never make more than your hourly rate.


Thats fine. Do your accounts pay a seasonal rate? We'vee thought about that but none of more accounts were really excited about that because we've had so many poor winters in the past few years. I see what your saying


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some are 100% seasonal, salt, plowing, sidewalks, everything but hauling and\or stacking. Others are seasonal for plowing only, salt is extra and some are per push and per application. A mix is best, right now I'm a little heavy on the seasonals.


----------



## bosshogg

Mark Oomkes;378601 said:


> Some are 100% seasonal, salt, plowing, sidewalks, everything but hauling and\or stacking. Others are seasonal for plowing only, salt is extra and some are per push and per application. A mix is best, right now I'm a little heavy on the seasonals.


Yea all I have is hourly but I do have couple goverment contracts.Which are really nice to have. (Except for the paper work) It would be nice to get some seasonal accounts to but most people around here like to pay the hourly contracts.


----------



## Greenwalt

I have been wonerding this for a while now. When you push with a loader or skidsteer, how do you do the clean up the excess. Since you can't change the angle of the blade, and can only push straight, what do you do with what comes off the edge? Does a truck come through after and do the rest? Just wondering.....


----------



## MarksTLC

Video was cool. Keep it coming... Music or not, they're alright.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

To clean up what spills over the bucket, you just keep going back and hitting your trails of snow that spilled over with an emty bucket. The snow dosent spill over the edge of the bucket till its full. Just like it would with a v plow in the scoop postion.


----------



## StonewallFarms

sick video


----------



## Boast Enterpris

Very nice video!!


----------



## zim bob

what do i need to download to veiw the video i get sound but the picture doesnt come in. its like green and blue or somthing. thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73

What is a hudge storm?


----------



## YardMedic

Nice stuff, but it looks like they make more of a mess than anything. Yeah, I've heard it before: "it's my equipment so shut the F* up." Entertainment maybe, but I don't know that this shows the client anything worth hiring.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

yup thats it, we make one big mess when we push snow! Thats why where still in business. Why dont you get a clue, just becasue we dont own great big pushers dosent mean where not worth hiring. Theres a reason where still in business today, and its casue of the good job we do. I can scrape a lot right down to the pavement with my bucket, lets see you do that with your pusher when there has been trucks packing it down all day. Im just saying everyone in here must be doing something right casue there still pushing snow. The day we get run out of business I will let you know why! But untill then plow on boys! wesport


----------



## JD Dave

Great Vid ! If your customers really like you that much, then they will understand the price hike for the pusher. A steel tripped pusher will take the hard packed off really well and you can take it off for narrower parts if you really want too. I know you like to go fast, so with a pusher you will be able to go faster and also make even higher snow mountains. Or just keep doing it the way your doing it, since no ones complaining. Good luck this winter!!


----------



## Mike S

Great videos!!!!!! I don't care what any one says you have some of the best videos out there. Your videos show that you guys are running hard. I can probably speak for Columbus contractor keep up the good work. Using what you got to get the job done! This Bud is for Smith Co


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Thanks man, im in the process of working on a short vid of the best of 06-07 winter, but the power cord for my laptop took a digger, and I dont have the program on my desktop. But in the near future there will be another video.


----------



## fernalddude

HMMMMMMMM Putfile , movie maker and snow vid sounds familiar. Great vid just got back on the site been busy at work for months. Guess we need a movie topic. Some of those old post just don't get it about plowing by the hour do they. The best part was the side by side push to do that and not damage either truck shows the ability of the drivers. Thanks for the vid. Eric...


----------



## WSR

Nice vid. Can't wait for this season.


----------



## Supper Grassy

Awsome Video,

How do you guys talk during the job - Cell, CB, 2 Way or what?


----------



## Ryan03

Nice video, keep em coming


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

HEY 4X4 YOU HAVE 5 PLOWS RIGHT???? A PUSHER IS 1 NIGHTS WORK AT 10 HRS 100 PER HR EACH . MAYBE 1.5 NIGHTS BUY THE PUSHER YOU WILL MAKE MORE MONEY ON BID ACCOUNTS. MY BROTHERS & I HAVE 7 TOTAL LOVE THEM BEST THING WE EVER DIDwesport


----------



## svelasquez

*That was awesome!*

You guys look like you have a lot of fun out there! I'm just getting started and am studying the videos to get ideas for the business. Thank you and have a Happy Holiday Season!

Steve in NJ


----------



## concreteguy

Nice video! But I did'nt really see all these cars you were talking about,that you could'nt use a pusher.Looks like some guys having fun not trying to be a business.When you charge by the hour,you still should be trying to get the job done efficiently or it's stealing from the customer.Maybe i've been doing it wrong for the past 22 years.By the way,I did'nt see the clear lot that you claimed w/ the bucket opposed to the pusher. 

Tom


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I don't know why some people have to be like this. Yes we do have fun out there because other wise it would just be boring. For some reason though I think we are still running a business while we are having fun cause we have been in business for many years and we have allot of very loyal customers. Also if you would pay attention you would notice that we have added a couple of pushers to the fleet this summer. But now that we will be using a couple of pushers I'm sure someone will tell me we are pushing the snow to the wrong end of the parking lot! :realmad: sometimes I even wonder why I post anything on here.


----------



## gary snow

4x4Farmer;378273 said:


> Heres a little video from the last 2 days. It was a pretty sad storm considering we where suppose to get up to 8 inches and we only got 4. Oh well, better then nothing. Sorry its got the same music from the first video, buts its the only music file that I can get to work with the movie maker program for some reason. So get ready for some more harsh equipment abuse in this high quality video!!
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/push3


4x4 farmer , i love the music ,i love the vidieo,trucks look good side by each ,safty first , have fun , gary snow


----------



## bosshogg

concreteguy;441210 said:


> Nice video! But I did'nt really see all these cars you were talking about,that you could'nt use a pusher.Looks like some guys having fun not trying to be a business.When you charge by the hour,you still should be trying to get the job done efficiently or it's stealing from the customer.Maybe i've been doing it wrong for the past 22 years.By the way,I did'nt see the clear lot that you claimed w/ the bucket opposed to the pusher.
> 
> Tom


I love it. Some of you guys think you have all the answers why do you care how we push. You push your way and we will push are way.Man some of you guys really think you can tell others how to run a buisness. Well that is my 2 cents on your quote anyway have a good season and I hope you don't enjoy your work.


----------



## east end turf

have you ever seen a snowplow on a loader? they work well and you can stack the snow better you have more reach than a bucket


----------



## ram4x443015

i love to watch your videos keep em comeing


----------



## bosshogg

east end turf;442184 said:


> have you ever seen a snowplow on a loader? they work well and you can stack the snow better you have more reach than a bucket


Wow what a great snowplowing mind you have!!


----------



## danthesnowman

I like your videos they are fun to watch. I think I've seen your crew around town. Who cares about these other guys just keep getting your work done and have fun doing it . They can run there buisness and you can run your own how ever you want to. If people don't like your work then you won't get jobs. So all I have to say is keep the videos coming and I hope we get some snow this weekend. O yea if you need a sub contact me and maybe we can work something out. Hope to see some new videos next week. Later


----------



## JD Dave

I don't see how the fun they were having was hurting anythng. When you have some fun it generally gets the blood pumping and that makes you more alert. I like to do the odd power turn here and there and when your stacking snow it's fun to make the biggest piles you can. Can't wait for this years vids.


----------

